# Jointer



## kweinert (Oct 12, 2014)

I have a 1994 Reliant 6" jointer, model DD 38 that I'm looking to get rid of. I don't use it and can use the room it's taking up in my shop. 

Anyone have an idea what it might be worth? Runs fine. Whatever you say I'll put it up for 3/4 of that on CL and probably settle for 1/4 :)

Thanks.


----------

